# Applying to become foster carers



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

I wondered if any of you lovely ladies knows how long the process takes?  We have had the initial contact from the social workers and have been sent a pack in the post.  I know after this they send a s/w out to see us but am unsure about what happens after that.

I am excited about expanding our family in this way and feel we could help children less fortunate than our girls who have not had the benefit of a loving home environment.  Anyone else going through anything sinilar?

Love a very excited Hobbs x


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Firsly, welcome Hobbs.  

We started out as foster carers and the approval process is very similar to that for adoption.  First an information evening, then prep course, then medicals, home study etc and finally approval.  

We made our first enquiry in summer 2003, but as we were newly married and due to relocate we didn't pursue it any further.  After moving we made contact again in summer 2005, had to wait until December for the prep course, but then the homestudy etc was all quite quick and we were approved in May 2006.  I think we got our first children in July......the rest as they say is history.

Hope that helps and do feel free to ask any questions.

Bop


----------



## ljgibbins (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, I was used to posting on this site when I was going through IVF, now feel a little sad that that has all sort of ended and I am still not a mummy a 40 :-(

However, I have been going through a fostering app since Oct last year and I finally have a panel date of 8th June , fingers crossed.


I am single and I know it isnt going to be easy but I am excited about the whole thing and cant wait. x

Lisa
x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

HI ljgibbins

Hope all goes well at your panel and looking forward to hearing about your first placement.  

Bop


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies

Thankyou BOP for the welcome.

Ljigibbins, Good luck, how exciting.  Hope my fostering application goes through as fast as yours has.

AFM nothing to report we have sent the slip back registering our interest but are on holiday from monday for a week so i suspect we wont hear anything until after we get back.  A lot of family and friends are having babies at the moment and i'm struggling with being greedy and wanting another one of my own.  We could never afford IVF again so i know that my baby making days are done and i am so lucky to have my 2 girls but cant help thinking how wonderful it would be........... silliness i know.

We will expand our family through fostering and hopefully help youngsters out in the process ( if we are approved obviously!)

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies

Back from our holiday feeling refreshed (and slightly windswept!)

We had had a call form our social worker and she is coming for an initial visit on the 9th June at 4.30pm, cant wait to get going.

Interestingly i was doing postnatal visits today (i'm a midwife) and i met a postnatal mum who was a fostering and adoption social worker who told me what to expect, she also mentioned that the process only takes 6 months!!!!!!!!   would be happy with that though it all depends on how desperate they are in your area.  Hope your all fine and things are progressing nicely for you all

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies 

Happy news we have had our initial visit with the social worker, it went very well.

She did have concerns as Hannah is only 21months but is happy to recommend us for the prep course.  

Due to the fact we live in a rural location they do not run courses all that often so she thinks it will be October, that suits us just fine, its very exciting being on the first rung of the ladder.

Hope all is well with everyone else

Love Hobbs x


----------



## michelle.v (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello Hobbs,


We applied for Fostering in Jan and we have had the initial visit and been on the prep course.  Starting the assessment process now which we have been told can take 6 months!!!  Dont know how it takes that long.  They do want to know everything about you (if we were bottle or breast fed and why our names were chosen    ) Im sure it will be worth it in the end!  The sw will be visiting once a week for about 3 hours to go through all the paperwork.  We have had to send off for criminal record checks and we have had to give 2 personal references which the sw goes to visit for a 2 hour chat.  I can understand why these checks are in place but it can seem a little longwinded!


I have a little boy who is 2 and half so I am in same sort of boat as you - who knows we may be placed with children at the same time?


Be nice to keep in touchx


----------



## Babytears (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there everyone,

We have had our home visit an are now waiting for the skills to foster course, which is happening in September. The SW said we will have to have a medical, crbs and LA checks. Does anybody know what they check for with LA?! Like do I fill my bins up to high??!! Lol.  

Also we are going through an agency but I've heard we could be waiting ages in-between placements? I couldn't afford to give up work if so? We would like to look after teenagers on a long term basis but the SW said she would put as down for short stay and younger children?! This isn't what we want. Do you think this is a sign that the agency doesnt have enough children available and if not why would they keep recruiting?? Questions questions. Hope I haven't worried anyone. I'm thinking availability of children will probably depend on area and I'm sure I could use a better word than availability!! Poor kids but you get my drift?

Good luck everyone in the process.

Xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Babytears

In terms of LA checks - it will be checking with SW if you are known to them and if so, what for...basically if there have been concerns about you as a parent before.

The type of fostering is a tricky one - I think they tend to start all foster carers off with younger children and shorter placements so you can get some experience and they can see how you cope.  Older children tend to have more issues, so they like to know the foster carers, and are certainly unlikely to do longer term placements with new carers unless the circumstances are exceptional. 

Do remember though that short term placements can still last for years..and usually there is a high demand for foster carers so you are unlikely to have long gaps between placements (more likely is an overlap!).  

Hope that helps
Bop


----------



## Babytears (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply bop. What you say makes sence. As I get into the process maybe they will also explain that. It must be tough letting a little one go back to an unsettling situation. 

Hope everyones enjoyed the weather today. I had to work :-(

Xx


----------

